

Stratos Jump with 8 Million Concurrent Streams - Online World Record?  - 001sky
http://www.overdigital.com/2012/10/14/stratos-jump-with-8-million-concurrent-streams-online-streaming-world-record/

======
karloy
The world cup had 800k -
[http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/rorycellanjones/2010...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/blogs/thereporters/rorycellanjones/2010/06/the_world_cup_the_internet_get.html)

